# Leaving Germany



## Tim-ANC (May 16, 2017)

Great forum here. Glad to be a part of it.

My family and I have been living in Europe the last 2 years with Germany being our last visit before returning to Alaska next month. A couple silly questions:

1. We want to sell an xbox one console we bought in Ireland (UK plug). Is there a Craigs List type site for Germany?

2. Where can I buy good double wall cardboard shipping boxes? I've been to Hornbach's in Worms and they only have light weight office moving boxes.

Tim


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Tim-ANC said:


> Great forum here. Glad to be a part of it.
> 
> My family and I have been living in Europe the last 2 years with Germany being our last visit before returning to Alaska next month. A couple silly questions:
> 
> ...


1. Craigslist exists for Germany, too, just don't expect Germans to know about it, but good to reach out to expats in Germany:

https://geo.craigslist.org/iso/de

For Germans, eBay Kleinanzeigen is better:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-worms/l5194


2. I have always used banana cartons from my nearest supermarket - sturdy and free!

If that doesn't appeal, moving/logistics companies sell all sorts of specialised boxes. Search for 'Umzugsunternehmen in Worms'


----------



## Tim-ANC (May 16, 2017)

ALKB

Thank you Sir. Very helpful.

Tim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could also try placing an ad in the local Sperrmüll Alle Rubriken Kleinanzeigen. Kostenlose Anzeigen für die Regionen Mannheim inserieren und lesen von Kleinanzeigen aus Karlsruhe

That seems to be the "small ad" publication of choice for many Germans. (Well, at least in Baden-Würtemberg, where I lived.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tim-ANC (May 16, 2017)

I found some excellent boxes at Bauhaus. Double walled card board with a double bottom. Rated to 45kg. It Bauhaus' own brand.

We are taking a weekend trip in a couple weeks and returning to Germany. Flying out and back to FRA. I don't want to fuss around with renting a car to FRA and back. Is there a shuttle service i can contract in the Worms area?


----------



## Tim-ANC (May 16, 2017)

Recommendations for a parcel shipping company or broker Germany to US? 

I intended to use Parcel2Go but their website states the service is not available between the countries. I used them before shipping from Ireland to US. They are a broker and booked my shipment through UPS. They also take care of the customs stuff. Booking directly with UPS is more expensive.

My internet searches return parcel brokers in UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Tim-ANC said:


> My internet searches return parcel brokers in UK.


You may have to search using the German terms for what you're looking for. And include your city with the search terms. I have much the same problem looking for services here in France. If you search in English, you'll get UK or US responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tim-ANC (May 16, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may have to search using the German terms for what you're looking for. And include your city with the search terms. I have much the same problem looking for services here in France. If you search in English, you'll get UK or US responses.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Brilliant. What would I do without Bing translator? I found packlink.de they use UPS but about 40% cheaper.


----------

